# Help! Weird Sound



## Dreamsofyou365 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok So I got out of my car today (it was off) and as I was walking to the front I heard this noise. Of course I ripped my cell phone out to record what the heck I was hearing since I have seen a few people post that the dealers try to say they can not replicate the noise. Anyway any ideas? Is this normally? I've had the car a month and have not heard this noise before. 

Here is video: Notice it starts out loud then starts to fade..... 
http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f...tion=view&current=2012-08-01_18-50-56_539.mp4


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I've heard that noise once before but I was in my car and it sounded like it was coming from behind the dash. Same configuration though.
Hasn't happened again that I've noticed but then again haven't slowed down enough to pay attention. 

Interested in what you find out.


----------



## Dreamsofyou365 (Jun 26, 2012)

Mick said:


> I've heard that noise once before but I was in my car and it sounded like it was coming from behind the dash. Same configuration though.
> Hasn't happened again that I've noticed but then again haven't slowed down enough to pay attention.
> 
> Interested in what you find out.


About an hour later I went out and got coffee and heard nothing I dont know.... at least I got it on video so Im not going crazy lol.

Sent from my DROID Pro using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

There has actually been a few people who have recorded this noise. I think a few people thought the sound is coming from the turbo, like there is a small electric pump moving coolant through it after shutdown to cool it down. 

I have never heard the noise yet, but I drive the car super easy the last couple miles of any drive(hoping it helps cool the turbo). Also let the car idle for about 30seconds before shutting off after a really long drive.


----------



## Dreamsofyou365 (Jun 26, 2012)

spacedout said:


> There has actually been a few people who have recorded this noise. I think a few people thought the sound is coming from the turbo, like there is a small electric pump moving coolant through it after shutdown to cool it down.
> 
> I have never heard the noise yet, but I drive the car super easy the last couple miles of any drive(hoping it helps cool the turbo). Also let the car idle for about 30seconds before shutting off after a really long drive.


It sounded like it was coming toward the front on passenger side... Not sure where the turbo is lol. I drive easy all the time since I am new to this car. I alway wait at least a min before shutting it off it was one of the many things my bf drilled into my head now that I have a turbo. I drive locally about 10 miles round trip to work and 14 miles round trip to my bf's house. I got the car June 26th with 23 miles on it and I just hit a 1000 today Lol Im not a big driver. Anyway I dont know if I should take it to the dealer or now :-/

Sent from my DROID Pro using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## BerettaZ (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah, mine did this one time as well-I thought I was hearing things! At least i know I'm not crazy now...
I doubt its anything wrong that needs fixing.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

here is a link to the other thread, if I did this right this should be the post with another video showing it is coming from near the turbo(front of engine). 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...-sound-after-turning-off-car-3.html#post82465


----------



## Dreamsofyou365 (Jun 26, 2012)

spacedout said:


> here is a link to the other thread, if I did this right this should be the post with another video showing it is coming from near the turbo(front of engine).
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...-sound-after-turning-off-car-3.html#post82465


Thank you for posting the other thread. Ill have to watch the video when I turn my laptop on again. I did read the thread from my phone tho sounds like Im ok.

Sent from my DROID Pro using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

This is part of the shutdown procedure. My car does this every time I come home from work.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Definitely part of the shutdown procedure. Tell your boyfriend to read up on this car. You don't need to sit in this car and wait for it to cool down. All other turbo cars, yes. Like discussed in a previous post. This engine has an electric pump that runs coolant through the turbo after shutdown. There is no need to sit around in this car and wait for the turbo to cool. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Dreamsofyou365 (Jun 26, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> Definitely part of the shutdown procedure. Tell your boyfriend to read up on this car. You don't need to sit in this car and wait for it to cool down. All other turbo cars, yes. Like discussed in a previous post. This engine has an electric pump that runs coolant through the turbo after shutdown. There is no need to sit around in this car and wait for the turbo to cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


My boyfriend drives a turbo'd car thats why its installed in my head. He said nothing about my car but I know he does it with his car so I thought I should. 

Sent from my DROID Pro using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

I've looked at a couple of threads on this, none have come up with an official response from GM so far. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...cussion-forum/6716-update-service-issues.html

^ *AkotaHsky* has been dealing with GM District Manager about a couple of issues, and one of them is related to this - which he hasn't been able to replicate to the dealership.

While others are saying its part of the shutdown process where coolant cools the turbo, im honestly not sure who or what to believe! :frown: ... the topic is now as controversial as discussing the best engine break-in procedure.:tempted: (cool emoticons )


----------



## Dreamsofyou365 (Jun 26, 2012)

bbdhomer said:


> I've looked at a couple of threads on this, none have come up with an official response from GM so far.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...cussion-forum/6716-update-service-issues.html
> 
> ...


I just dont get if its part of the cool down system why does it not happen every time I drive? Wouldnt it go off everytime I drive? This is the first time I have heard this since I owned the car. Idk I guess I will see what happens. 

Sent from my DROID Pro using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I get those sounds too from time to time and look at my Cruze and say "Well thats just you being you! Thank you for a wonderful ride and I will see you tomorrow!" As the garage door shuts and I go inside my house for the evening.

Hoping my Cruze and my Droid 3 are still here to send this message barring any engine fires!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

nycruze2012 said:


> i get those sounds too from time to time and look at my cruze and say "well thats just you being you! Thank you for a wonderful ride and i will see you tomorrow!" as the garage door shuts and i go inside my house for the evening.
> 
> Hoping my cruze and my droid 3 are still here to send this message barring any engine fires!


hahahaha!


----------

